# Welcher Campingplatz am Idrosee oder Ledrosee?



## Bergradlerin (2. April 2008)

Hallo Gardaseeprofis!

Wir würden gern mit WoMo und Bike(s) eine Woche am Idro- oder Ledrosee Station machen. Der Hund soll auch mit. Nun meine Frage: Welchen Platz könnt Ihr empfehlen, wenn wir 


mehr oder weniger direkt am Wasser (zwecks Wassersport) und 
in Ortsnähe sein wollen (zwecks Versorgung - das WoMo bleibt stehen)?

Der Preis soll nicht das Thema sein, die Qualität des Platzes ist uns wichtiger. Ach ja: Wir haben keine Kinder. Ist ja nicht unwichtig...

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## klaro (2. April 2008)

Warum bleibt ihr nicht direkt am Gardasee? 
Als wir unser Womo noch letztes Jahr hatten, sind wir immer an den Stellplatz in Torbole oder am Camping Brione gestanden. Schöner fand ich den Stellplatz in Torbole, muss man allerdings alle 48 Std. wechseln. 
Am Ledrosee hab ich nur zwei Campingplätze gesehen. Bin aber nie drin gewesen. Von aussen macht der erste (bei den Pfahlbauten) den besseren Eindruck. Idrosee war ich noch nicht. Hinfahren ausprobieren, ihr seid flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. April 2008)

Naja, wir wollen unser Vorzelt nutzen. Und das alle zwei Tage auf- und abbauen?  

Torbole wäre für mich als Wasserratte (Kiten und Wakeboarden) sicher toll. Aber wir wollen eigentlich weg von dem überlaufenen Gardasee, etwas mehr ins Hinterland. Ruhe statt Action sozusagen...


----------



## soulslight (3. April 2008)

Was deinen Anforderungen entspricht ist wohl der Camping Azzuro in Pieve di Ledro. Ich bin letztes Jahr dort gewesen und es hatte mir dort gut gefallen.Ich war zwar mit dem Zelt dort, aber der Großteil der Camper dort waren mit Wohnwagen oder -mobil angereist. Alternativ wäre da noch der Nachbarcampinplatz, der sich Al Lago nennt. Beide am hinteren Ende Des Ledrosees (von Riva kommend), dafür schön ruhig und mit dirktem Zugang zum See und ca. 5 Minuten zur nächsten Einkaufsmöglichkeit, zu Fuß versteht sich.

Na dann mal viel Spass im Urlaub!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. April 2008)

Hi,
weiß zwar, dass es am Idro- und Ledrosee schöne Campingplätze gibt. Allerdings kenne ich - als überzeugter Torbolianer   - deren Namen oder Webadressen nicht.
Allerdings wäre ich als Kiter oder Wakeboarder - wenn ich denn einer wäre - mit der Wahl dieser beiden Reviere eher vorsichtig. Den Ledrosee würde ich dafür fast ausschließen (habe zumindest dort noch nie Kiter oder Wakeboarder gesehen), u.a. weil die Windverhältnisse es dort oben wohl nicht hergeben. Auf dem Idrosee geht da mehr, aber Genaueres weiß ich dazu auch nicht.
Allerdings sind kiten und wakeboarden am nördlichen Gardasee nicht möglich, weil verboten. Erst ab Höhe Malcesine (ca.) ist wohl das kiten erlaubt, Wakeboarden kann man ganz gut in Brenzone und anderen eher südlichen Orten, weil man dafür ja auch eher flaches Wasser benötigt. Daher käme Torbole für mich nur als Surfer in Frage. Oder natürlich zum Biken ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2008)

Camping al lago in Pieve di Ledro, klein, familiär, direkt am See.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2008)

Wassersport (kein Wind) und freilaufende grosse Hunde sind am Ledrosee aber nicht so der Bringer, und grosse Wohnmobile auch nicht (beengt). 
So richtig ruhig ist es dort auch nur ausserhalb der Hauptsaison. Im August in etwa gleich wie unten in Torbole. 
Und Pieve ist etwas eingeschränkt was die Routenwahl mit dem MTB angeht, wegen der vielen hässlichen Betonrampen; kann man aber mal ein paar Tage machen (ich empfehle den Pso.Giovo ab der Malga Giu -heisst die so?).


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. April 2008)

Was ist damit: "Camping al sole"? Liegt besser zum Biken und wenn der Platz hält, was die Website verspricht...

Unser Hund darf nicht frei laufen - zumindest nicht in Italien. Zu viel Angst vor Klau (ist ein Bearded Collie, die nimmt man gern mal mit, weil sie so nett und wuschelig sind), vor streunenden (ungeimpften, unversicherten) Hunden und vor Mittelmeerkrankheiten. Also ist Feldleine angesagt...

Kein Wind? Hat's da oben denn nicht auch die Gardaseewinde? Oder gilt das nur noch für den Idrosee und nicht für den höher gelegenen Ledrosee? Na, egal. Biken ist wichtiger!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2008)

Der Il Sole liegt was die Sonne angeht (wie der Name sagt) schöner, und ist auch zum Baden ganz ok. War ich auchschonmal , aber der al Lago ist netter...  und vom Il Sole ist es weit ins Dorf.
Alle sind in der Saison meist ausgebucht und nur mit Glück bekommt man was ohne Voranmeldung - sonst bleibt nur Arco, da ist immer was frei.


----------

